# Solved: Cannot browse to server from clients



## tbwampler (Feb 19, 2010)

(Re-posting here as I got no love in the networking forum)

Hello,

I have a small office network with about 15 clients, the server is running Win 2K3, XP clients. It has been running great for about a year. Tonight I tried to add a VPN server role (I keep asking myself why I wanted to do that). So, I shut down the Windows Firewall/ICS service, and started up the VPN role. Never even tried to use it.

Then, I found that my network was running slowly, but still works, including running applications from the clients that are located on the server. But, when I try to browse to the server from any of the clients, the server does not show up when I browse through Microsoft Windows Network to the domain. But all the other clients are there. When I go to the server, and try to browse the same way, none of the clients show up. Well, that's weird, so I removed the VPN server role, and restarted Firewall/ICS service, rebooted the server. I can ping using IP addresses both ways. I can even use the server to control the clients with remote desktop connection (not the other way around). But still, they don't show up in explorer. I can get to the server by manually entering \\servername. Clients are still using the server as DHCP server and domain controller. But things are noticeably slower, and I can't browse to it. Any ideas???

Thanks to all in advance for any help!!


----------



## truebluexxx (Aug 6, 2007)

well, at a guess, the Client for microsoft networks client has stopped on the server, I think that would account for the problems, Client for microsoft networks is used for network browsing but other thing work because they use Tcp/Ip.

Go to network connections, and right click the network adapter and click properties.
On the "General tab" check the box "Client for microsoft networks" if it is not there try installing it, (it is a client)

I suspect installing VPN has removed it because it is an unnessasary security risk, (but it is handy).


----------



## tbwampler (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply; I did find the answer on another forum, but didn't post it here as I didn't think anyone had really paid much mind.

But, for anyone else who has this problem, trubluxxx is very close. (Are you a Michigan grad, BTW, trublu?)

When you activate RRAS, Windows Disables NetBIOS over TCP/IP. You have to go under (active network)>TCP/IP properties>advanced>WINS and check the default or enable NetBIOS. Thanks again, Mr. Gates...now I just need to patch the parts of my scalp from which I ripped all the hair, and replace all the blood that spurted out of my eyeballs while I was trying to figure this out.


----------



## truebluexxx (Aug 6, 2007)

Dundee (scotland) Grad. NetBios was the first thing that jumped to mind but could find any settings for it so I asumed it was wraped up in that client I mentioned, glad to hear it is working, Now go take a look at my question  please.


----------

